# Canon Designs Recognized With Internationally Renowned iF Design Awards for 23rd Consecutive Year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2017)

```
<strong>TOKYO, February 9, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that six Canon product designs were recognized by iF International Forum Design GmbH with prestigious 2017 iF Design Awards.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>iF Design Award 2017 (Product) winners</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-28320" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards-608x575.jpg" alt="" width="608" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards-608x575.jpg 608w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards-768x726.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards-1024x968.jpg 1024w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards-610x577.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017ifawards.jpg 1204w" sizes="(max-width: 608px) 100vw, 608px" /></a></p>
<p>This year marks Canon’s 23rd consecutive year of winning iF Design Awards. Encouraged by the recognition of the Company’s design excellence, Canon will continue striving to realize products that combine the highest levels of performance and design.</p>
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12">
<ol>
<li>3rd generation refers to any imageRUNNER ADVANCE-series models released in or after February 2016. The imageRUNNER ADVANCE C5560i was launched in Japan as the imageRUNNER ADVANCE C5560 and C5560F.</li>
<li>The i-SENSYS LBP350 series was launched in Japan as the Satera LBP351i and LBP352i, and the i-SENSYS LBP710 series was launched in Japan as the Satera LBP712Ci.</li>
<li>Sales of the XEED 4K500ST have ended. The XEED 4K501ST was launched in Japan as the Power Projector 4K501ST.</li>
</ol>
</div>
<p> </p>
<div class="col-md-12 col-sm-12 col-xs-12"></div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

